# spouse visa application question



## stressed2013 (Jan 13, 2013)

I have a question regarding FLR(M) form

the question 6.12 @could you and your sponsor live together outside the Uk if necessary'

what is UKBA trying to ask here? I can live with my wife (she is indian) in India but I dont know Hindi and hence may not be able to find work, what should i write here??


thats kind of a weird question


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

stressed2013 said:


> I have a question regarding FLR(M) form
> 
> the question 6.12 @could you and your sponsor live together outside the Uk if necessary'
> 
> ...


That's basically it. UKBA are asking if you and your wife could feasibly live elsewhere. 

Just check Yes. You do not need to provide details (they only ask for additional details if you tick NO), however, wait and see if other forum members suggest if you should add additional information regarding this question.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Just answer "Yes," and move on.

If you put "No," the UKBA will want to know why you would not be able to live anywhere else than in the UK... not knowing or being able to speak/read/write Hindi, Punjabi, Tamil, Urdu etc would _not_ be a valid enough reason for your not being able to live in India.


----------



## stressed2013 (Jan 13, 2013)

ok. i think i should just say and move on, i didnt read the question right, too stressed out with thsi application stuff and wedding coming up !

10 days and i will be a married person yay


----------



## stressed2013 (Jan 13, 2013)

Another question here

Question 7.3A on FLR (M)


My income is over £18600, but my partner works too, she holds right to work in uk, now in 7.3A should i just fillin my details and leave hers blank even though she is working and earning almost £18200 a year

would that make a difference if I answer the questions anyways, i mean would it have any positive impact on our application? 

I plan to write that in cover letter though !


PS can any of the guys who have got there visas approved (spouse of fiance) private message me there cover letters obv after deleting sensitive date, i will be grateful


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

stressed2013 said:


> Another question here
> 
> Question 7.3A on FLR (M)
> 
> ...


If you are relying on her income at all in any part, you will need to fill that part out. 

As far as I know, generally Joppa recommends keeping things simple - if you are not relying on her income for your application, best to simplify and leave it out. If you choose to include it, you will need the documentation for her income, as well. 

I'll send you a message with my sponsor letter.


----------



## stressed2013 (Jan 13, 2013)

Leanna said:


> If you are relying on her income at all in any part, you will need to fill that part out.
> 
> As far as I know, generally Joppa recommends keeping things simple - if you are not relying on her income for your application, best to simplify and leave it out. If you choose to include it, you will need the documentation for her income, as well.
> 
> I'll send you a message with my sponsor letter.


Thanks


----------



## stressed2013 (Jan 13, 2013)

*category question*

Hi,I'm filling uo the flr m form

For the category I m applying under cat b as my pay fluctuates monthly based on hours I do.
Now I m being with my current emoloyer from past 3 years n in flr m form after category selection it asks the question , "have u been with ur employer for past 12 months" the answer is yes.

As far I understand cat B is for variable pay as well, correct me if I m wrong 
Y theres no mention of this on the form


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Yes while category b was originally meant for people who has been with multiple employers, it has now been expanded to include those with pay that fluctuates. However the wording on the form hasn't been changed. 

Best thing to do is tick 'Category B' at the beginning and then answer the questions honestly. It may seem backwards but your ECO will understand what you are doing. 

That's what my husband and I did and we had no problems.


----------

